# Some nice German-made aquariums and stands



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I like the elegant designs of the aquariums and stands that German company Brillant make. Have a look at their gallery:

http://www.brillant-aquarium.de/ggalerie.htm

Andrew Cribb


----------

